# Bath Bombs



## candicec003 (Apr 8, 2017)

So, do you idealy want to not have to use any water when your making bath bombs?


----------



## Luviesmom (Apr 8, 2017)

Yep. It activates the citric acid.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 9, 2017)

This needs some clarification. Bath bombs need a binder, that is a liquid that will evaporate. You can use water, alcohol, or witch hazel. All of these contain some water, and yes all of them can activate a bath bomb. Alcohol (99%, 90%, or 70% ) contain the least water followed by witch hazel, and then of course water.

What works best for you will differ with both your recipe and your environment. There is no perfect way. 

Some people will swear they make bath bombs with oil only as the binder, while you can do this for personal use it is not recommended if you are going to sell because the bombs will be much too soft for shipping or transport and will likely smush as soon as someone picks it up and squeezes it. ( oh yes they will do this often!)

Good luck to you in your adventure.


----------



## LunaSkye (Apr 9, 2017)

Dorymae said:


> This needs some clarification. Bath bombs need a binder, that is a liquid that will evaporate. You can use water, alcohol, or witch hazel. All of these contain some water, and yes all of them can activate a bath bomb. Alcohol (99%, 90%, or 70% ) contain the least water followed by witch hazel, and then of course water.
> 
> What works best for you will differ with both your recipe and your environment. There is no perfect way.
> 
> ...



This was very helpful. My niece wants to make bath bombs I have yet to make any. I found a few recipes and was even thinking of using my ingredients I purchased for bath melts.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 9, 2017)

I've honestly found my stand mixer invaluable for mixing the liquid ingredients in fast enough to keep from setting off the reaction, although I use 90-99% rubbing alcohol in mine, not water.


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 13, 2017)

Mix in your water fast and gradual 
even though it reacts a bit it won't affect the reaction when you use it.


----------

